# Mantua 12-18



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Hit the deck at light break and found the bite right away. Between three of us we totaled 35 gills and 8 trout. Fished at 12 feet deep and about a foot off the bottom. Got off the ice right about 11:30.



Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice to hear the gills are cooperating now!


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Sounds like a good time.. Hookem...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## CoyoteSpinner (Aug 18, 2010)

If ya don't mind my asking, what part of the lake did you work? I was up by the Knoll Sunday - and our group of 3 got into some nice trout (18"), some regular trout (you know them), a number of gills (up to 8"), and some decent perch (up to 9"). 
Saturday I was about midway from the S road to the knoll, and my bud got into the gills pretty good before sunup (always does - he's got "the touch"). I managed a number of gills, and we had a mess of trout (I mean that literally, as my son painted the ice!)

Been wondering how folks do on the West side? Never have tried it over there, or the N-E cove. Usually get onto Bass and Gills in the warm months up that way. Was glad to find some of the perch. Pretty chunky munkies!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice mess of fish! Good on you guys!


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

We stayed on the east side out by the knoll. Most gills we caught were right around 7 inches with a few stretching further. No perch for us though.



Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Man all that looked like one heck of a time... Nice live well u built-in the ice... Props too all of u...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

crimson obsession said:


> We stayed on the east side out by the knoll. Most gills we caught were right around 7 inches with a few stretching further. No perch for us though.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


That livewell is a **** good idea! I think I'll go fishing just so I can try that!


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

That live well also looks very Artistic, I wonder if my wife would let me hang a picture of that in the home.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Re: Mantua 12-18*



longbow said:


> crimson obsession said:
> 
> 
> > We stayed on the east side out by the knoll. Most gills we caught were right around 7 inches with a few stretching further. No perch for us though.
> ...


We've been doing this for years now, I'm really suprised it hasn't caught on more. Really comes in handy for keeping the fish from freezing, and for "temporary" catch and release. The bluegill didn't grasp the concept much but in that picture there are two trout underneath the bluegill that were just fine, we actually released the trout when we left because we caught so many bluegill to take home. The trout were just as feisty when we let them go as they were when we caught them.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Might not be a great idea to do that with trout, salmon, or grayling. That is called culling and it is against the law.


From the proclimation................................................
"• A trout, salmon or grayling may not be
released if it’s been held in or on a stringer,
fish basket, livewell or by any other device."


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Apparently you didn't feel your private message was enough, I now understand why some don't like association with you. I have talked with many different CO's on the ice while they were looking at my idea. There is a loophole in the system. A livewell or containment device is defined as a means of man made containment to where the object being held cannot willfully leave. Did you spot the loophole? Ice is definitely not man made and in fact is part of the living environment. Some may see this as "bending" the rules, but according to at least three(that I can think of) wildlife officers I have talked with, no rules have been broke. This once again was a ruling I have been given by the law officers, granted I may have had to state my case and opinion to them, but overall it falls in that dreaded grey area. Many will have opinions on this, and I just stated mine. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I was just trying to keep others out of trouble is all. You are not the lone ranger on here buddy. 

Now do you really think that those fish are perfectly fine just because you saw them swim away? If so that is mighty ignorant of you and a waste of fish. 

Way to find a loophole but not every CO might feel like just letting it go by after stating the case. In fact you might have to state your case to a judge to fight it and/or pay the fine, either way that will cost you money or time. 

Take a chill pill Crimson or continue to let your true colors fly. 

BTW - If you would have gotten back to me justifying your loophole I wouldn't have replied to this thread. Don't get me wrong I would love to cull 4 trout and throw the smaller ones back when I get a bigger fish.

So in the summer can I build a rock dike/dam and cull them? I am going with no.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

crimson obsession said:


> There is a loophole in the system. A livewell or containment device is defined as a means of man made containment to where the object being held cannot willfully leave. Did you spot the loophole? Ice is definitely not man made and in fact is part of the living environment.


2 out of 3 of those requirements are not being met. How can they willfully leave? You made the containment area right? I don't like those odds.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Re: Mantua 12-18*



tye dye twins said:


> [quote="crimson obsession":2676b0v8]There is a loophole in the system. A livewell or containment device is defined as a means of man made containment to where the object being held cannot willfully leave. Did you spot the loophole? Ice is definitely not man made and in fact is part of the living environment.


2 out of 3 of those requirements are not being met.[/quote:2676b0v8]

Hence the term "loophole". I don't understand your intent here? You brought up a concern and I explained the situation WITH backing from multiple state officers. Yet you still come at me trying to justify yourself as being correct on the situation and prove anyone else wrong. Nobody is right, there is a reason the color grey is neither black or white. I have many more rebuttals to your comments but at the same time I have far better things to be doing other than trying to argue points on some internet forum, hopefully someday you'll be able to say the same thing. Good luck to you on your outdoor passions.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

It's a cool idea. Nice report crimson. I hope I have some luck up there soon.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Well enjoy your ticket whenever you go to new places. Don't forget that I told you so.

As for associating with me how about you actually get to know a guy before judging them. So far one guy out of 20 that I have MET and FISHED with disliked me.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

I personally now crimson and he is a stand up and all around great person.. 

I think it could have just been ended with the info u gave and then left it be either way!!!!

To great timea and fun fishin trips..

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------

